# TV that supports 2560x1440?



## devonblzx

As the topic suggests.  I'm in the market for a new LED TV for my home office that could double as a monitor. I was thinking 2560x1440 with a 37" TV.  Does anyone know if there are any TVs out there that would support 1440 from the PC over HDMI?

I know there are large monitors like this but I would prefer the whole package, meaning it would need speakers and multiple HDMI inputs that I can switch between.


----------



## devonblzx

P.S.  I know about the Ultra HD which support 2160p, but that seems excessive.  I was looking to buy one from Best Buy but the smallest one they had was 40" which would be a bit big for my purpose.  I can only hope there is something in between that supports 1440p.


----------



## concerto49

To my knowledge, no TV does UHD. Next up from FHD is 4k that you've mentioned. Some 4k tv are really cheap. Cheaper than 4k monitors. Although most 4k tv / monitors right now are hacks (esp. 60hz). It's 2x30hz jammed together etc.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Why couldn't you use a monitor with multiple inputs?  Practically any TV will be of far lesser quality - I never understood the fascination with HDTV/etc... and as usual, XKCD sums it up quite nicely 







Seriously though... I don't think I've ever seen someone use a TV for a monitor and end up with a setup that they were really happy with.  Better to spend a bit more now on a good monitor you know will do just fine, than have to fight a TV to make it cooperate.


----------



## AThomasHowe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Perfect-Pixel-X-STAR-DP2710-LED-27-QHD-2560x1440-Samsung-PLS-Panel-Matt-/221239034169?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_Monitors&hash=item3382dfc139

27in but this is my main monitor and I watch everything on it. 27 in, QHD monitor from Korea for £200. They're panels rejected by Apple, LG, Samsung etc because they have a dead pixel or two (or there was an abnormally high amount of issues in the batch). I've never had a single issue though and it looks amazing.


----------



## SkylarM

I have 2 korean ShiMian monitors and an ASUS 4k 28" monitor. Honestly the colors in the TN panel look better than the Korean IPS monitors -- the korean monitors are 2-3 years old though and they have literally zero color customization on the panel itself, so that could be a factor.


----------



## devonblzx

concerto49 said:


> To my knowledge, no TV does UHD. Next up from FHD is 4k that you've mentioned. Some 4k tv are really cheap. Cheaper than 4k monitors. Although most 4k tv / monitors right now are hacks (esp. 60hz). It's 2x30hz jammed together etc.


Thanks, that appears to be the case.  I have found a couple cheap 4k under 40 inches online but not in the stores near me.  I don't usually buy TVs/monitors online but we'll see.



Aldryic C said:


> Why couldn't you use a monitor with multiple inputs?  Practically any TV will be of far lesser quality - I never understood the fascination with HDTV/etc... and as usual, XKCD sums it up quite nicely
> 
> Seriously though... I don't think I've ever seen someone use a TV for a monitor and end up with a setup that they were really happy with.  Better to spend a bit more now on a good monitor you know will do just fine, than have to fight a TV to make it cooperate.


Well, monitors usually don't have speakers, multiple HDMI inputs, or a remote control.  They are designed for one input and video only.  TVs are designed for switching inputs and audio/video.  It's not really about money, it's about it doubling as a monitor and a TV.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I've gotta be honest here - I haven't seen a monitor with only one input in 15 years, and a good percentage of monitors do have speakers.  It's not common to find one with a remote, true, but they do exist.  There are even some (Samsung, I believe) that will accept IR/Bluetooth from an android app in place of a standard remote.

I would advise looking at monitors first - it wouldn't be hard to find one with the features you want.  And if that might fail, then look at TVs.  But TVs were never really meant to be used for PC output, and you'll never be as happy with one as you would be with a regular monitor.


----------



## devonblzx

Aldryic C said:


> I've gotta be honest here - I haven't seen a monitor with only one input in 15 years.


Multiple HDMI inputs?  I've only seen a few online but it is only about 1% of them and they only have 2, not 3-4 like a TV.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I've seen a couple with multiple HDMI, yes.  But, I am also perfectly happy using VGA and DVI for additional connections.  I see no reason to shun ports whose output a human can't actually appreciate the differences in.  If quality/latency were *that* important, you'd use CRT :3


----------



## devonblzx

Aldryic C said:


> I've seen a couple with multiple HDMI, yes.  But, I am also perfectly happy using VGA and DVI for additional connections.  I see no reason to shun ports whose output a human can't actually appreciate the differences in.  If quality/latency were *that* important, you'd use CRT :3


Mostly because they can.  Lol.  You won't be hearing anything from a VGA/DVI port.   Monitors are great and all, but like I said, a TV is going to be the way to go for what I need it for.

I guess I should clear up, I already have monitors.  I don't need anything special when it comes to PC, I just want to be able to hook my PC into it.  The main purpose will be a TV, but if you try to hook a 37" TV at 1080p for a monitor, the text won't look very good and I'd like to actually take advantage of the bigger size with a higher resolution.  I've used my 32" at 1080 and it is decent, not great.  So I'm just looking for an upgrade, my TV is about 8 years old now.


----------



## ihatetonyy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DP-MULTI-TRUE10-27-QHD-2560x1440-HDMI-Monitor-/121346082088?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c40ca4528

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X-STAR-DP320QHD-QHD-2560-x-1440-Virtual-4K-60Hz-AMVA-HDMI-DL-DVI-DP-32-Monitor-/331273179326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d216b90be

The first one has one DP and one HDMI. The second one has one DP and two HDMI. Both include speakers, but much like most TV speakers, they might be crap - you could get a small soundbar or something.


----------



## devonblzx

ihatetonyy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-QNIX-QX2710-LED-EVOLUTION-II-DP-MULTI-TRUE10-27-QHD-2560x1440-HDMI-Monitor-/121346082088?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item1c40ca4528
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/X-STAR-DP320QHD-QHD-2560-x-1440-Virtual-4K-60Hz-AMVA-HDMI-DL-DVI-DP-32-Monitor-/331273179326?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4d216b90be
> 
> The first one has one DP and one HDMI. The second one has one DP and two HDMI. Both include speakers, but much like most TV speakers, they might be crap - you could get a small soundbar or something.


Yeah but thats also a monitor not a TV.  No remote control, only two inputs, also smaller than my current TV (32in).   I also was looking for a brand that would be in stores around here.  It looks like the Ultra HD (4K) are the only ones that support over 1080.  Shame there is nothing between 1080 and 2160 as far as TVs go, as I don't want something over 37" and my graphics card can only support 1440p anyways.


----------



## concerto49

Get a Dell UltraSharp U3014. Great stuff. Multiple inputs. IPS. Great color and UHD. Not too expensive either. Been using one for a while.


----------



## raindog308

Aldryic C said:


> Seriously though... I don't think I've ever seen someone use a TV for a monitor and end up with a setup that they were really happy with.


I was happy with a 9" black and white portable and my Timex Sinclair


----------



## blergh

UHD/TV-combo is a waste as of yet. Wait a while or go with a 27" IPS-monitor.


----------



## devonblzx

blergh said:


> UHD/TV-combo is a waste as of yet. Wait a while or go with a 27" IPS-monitor.


Why do you say that?  I've read reviews on users running the 4K HD TVs running on their PC.  Depending on the TV, most say it looks real good.

As I've already said I'm not looking for a monitor.  I'm looking for a TV, lol.  I guess the general consensus here is nobody owns a television.  I just want the TV to be able to take advantage of the full resolution my vid card offers.


----------



## devonblzx

concerto49 said:


> Get a Dell UltraSharp U3014. Great stuff. Multiple inputs. IPS. Great color and UHD. Not too expensive either. Been using one for a while.


Looks more expensive than the 40" Ultra HDs I was looking at, plus only one HDMI input.  Not what I'm after.  I want 3 HDMI inputs, speakers, and remote control, hence a TV.  The primary function isn't a monitor for me.  I have a dual monitor setup.


----------



## Coastercraze

I have a Crossover 27" myself. I think one of the eBay stores had them on sale for like $330 something?

Edit: Scratch that.


----------



## concerto49

devonblzx said:


> Why do you say that? I've read reviews on users running the 4K HD TVs running on their PC. Depending on the TV, most say it looks real good.
> 
> 
> As I've already said I'm not looking for a monitor. I'm looking for a TV, lol. I guess the general consensus here is nobody owns a television. I just want the TV to be able to take advantage of the full resolution my vid card offers.


No it doesn't. Most are either 30Hz or a hack.


----------



## devonblzx

So I decided to update this after actually buying a TV.  I actually ended up replacing my dual monitor setup in my office with a 39" Seiki UHD that I got a deal on for Cyber Monday and so far so good after a few days.

I'm running Win DPI at 150% and 3820x2140 and couldn't be happier so far.  The 30hz doesn't make a noticeable difference.  That is all most TVs and Monitors support if you use HDMI because of the HDMI 1.4 limitation.  This is a 2013 model TV so it doesn't have HDMI 2 support (but neither do 99% of video cards) and for the price I paid ($350 with a 4 year third party warranty), I really can't argue.  It runs at 120hz at 1080p, so if you truly need over 30hz, you can set it to 1080 and sit back a bit.

Watching movies doesn't make much of a difference because most everything is filmed at 24fps (unless you like the fake soap opera effect of some tvs) and for normal desktop work, it isn't affected.

Text is crisp just like a monitor.  Had to tune the settings a bit on the TV and a few apps that didn't scale well with DPI but now everything looks great.  It is like having 4 19" 1080 monitors in one screen.


----------

